# Poss heat issues??



## Lemon Jack (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey guys I'm still a ways off of flower with my new round but I was wondering about heat issues in my space.  My new room is only going to be 2 x 4  kinda small compared to the past but it really the only good place I have to do it.  So in this 2x4 I have my 600 watt hps.  Now I'm going to aircool the bulb and vent the air to my crawlspace. Do you think ill have temp problems still. I'm also going to run my lights at night instead of during the day.

On a side note you think it'll be possible to pull about as much outta this space as outa a 4x4 space. All other factors are the same light fans...but I am going to continue to slip into the organic side of things .


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2012)

> Do you think ill have temp problems still.



This depends on what temp your intake air temp will be.
I have two 600's in a 4x4 tent and temps are holding steady between 78 to 84 degs. But it is suppose to hit the high 90's here this week so I know that it will be a bit warmer inside but they should make it.



> On a side note you think it'll be possible to pull about as much outta this space as outa a 4x4 space.



 I am unable to pull the same. 2x4 space = 2 plants. 4x4 space=4 plants for me so I double my amount.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 27, 2012)

Lights at night will help, should be OK! As for pulling same as out of 2x room size....depends. Was your last grow dialed in good, will this grow be improved over last? Obviously, a room half the size won't do as much, getting everything down will greatly improve the harvest though!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't really ever think I have had it dialed in my biggest harvest was around 12 oz.  Shy of my all time goal a pound each round.

And being the first run through with this space I reckon it prob won't be an improvement on my last. As well as the switch from dwc to organics...ill prob be lucky to even get a harvest this round lol jk.  I'm not greedy lol I just need to get around ten to 12 oz at each harvest.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 1, 2012)

As long as you have good ventilation flow (exchange air at least 3x per min) then you shouldn't have any probs with heat, unless yer pulling from high heat and high humidity source. I have been pulling air from 90+ outside air with 60%+ RH and exchanging 4.5x per min and have been keeping the space under 85degrees when lights on. 

It may take a couple grows with the same plants to get everything down for  a 12oz harvest but I think its doable. I don't know about 16 though.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2012)

> I have been pulling air from 90+ outside air with 60%+ RH and exchanging 4.5x per min and have been keeping the space under 85degrees when lights on.



How are you cooling the 90deg air down to 85 deg air with the lights on?

Do you use one of those water cooled iceboxes?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 2, 2012)

I am pulling the air from below my building which apparently gets cooled a bit by the ground (15'x15' bldg) before coming in through holes in the center of the bldg's floor. It has been about 75-80 coming in (when its 85-90 outside) but the last few days with the heat wave its gotten hotter. I insulated the bldg back in the cold weather then painted the roof with white paint to keep the heat down inside. I just recently had to get an AC set up to maintain the 75-85 inside. I directed the incoming air from the floor to the AC so that it gets cooled more before being sent to the cab and tent.

 The heat wave has made it a real challenge so now I am going to have to get a water chiller so that I can keep my rez temps down as they have been climbing into the 80degree range. I have been trying to hold that down by putting bottles of frozen water in the 2 rezs. It is barely holding the temps low enough. 

I think the air movement creates a little evaporative cooling inside the tent and cab, but when combined with the AC, it makes it livable, at least until the heat wave takes temps to 102+ everyday with 60+RH. If this kind of heat maintains all summer here, the chiller will be a must have.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2012)

Summer growing is rough....where I am at we already hve gone through two separate heat waves.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2012)

> . It has been about 75-80 coming in (when its 85-90 outside) but the last few days with the heat wave its gotten hotter. I insulated the bldg back in the cold weather then painted the roof with white paint to keep the heat down inside. I just recently had to get an AC set up to maintain the 75-85 inside.



I must have misunderstood your original post. I thought you were pulling in 90+ temps and not 75-80 deg. with an a/c unit. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry bout that PC, I wasn't very clear in my first post


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 3, 2012)

Well thanks guys. I feel a little better about it now....ooooo moving sucks.  I have but 5 jars left and no harvest for at least another 3 and a half months    this is gonna get tough.


----------

